# mac mail password problem



## naro1 (Aug 27, 2008)

i am using mac mail  and it keeps asking me for my password, but when it is entered it will not let me inn and keeps acting as if the password is incorrect, i badly need to get this sorted


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2008)

What password is it asking you for -- your Mac OS X user account password, or your ISP's mail server password?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2008)

Open /Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and from Keychain Access menu item and run First Aid. Plus find the saved password entry that Mail keeps asking you for.

Then run Mail again and tell it to save the password again to see if it sticks.


----------



## Bassasasin (Jan 18, 2011)

First I realize this is somewhat an old thread but feel it was not answered well. 
I found that Keychain closes quickly, possibly for security reasons and by, under Keychain Preferences,  first aid, selecting "keep keychain open" when logging in it tends to not re ask me for keychain access. 
Also somewhere there was a selection to allow keychain to stay open for a selected time period.  I selected for it to remain open.. 


This quieted down the requests across all my computers. 

Hope this helps .. someone.


----------

